# Protect your seats and show some style or team spirit @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping on two or more seat towels from PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

To take advantage of this offer, purchase any two or more seat towels and use promo code *TOWELME*. Offer is valid in lower 48 states only and expires October 2, 2012.

Excellent easy on, easy off car seat protection - these car seat towels are a great, quick solution to protecting your seats from wear and damage. Best of all, you can install them in seconds and remove them easily any time you need to wash them. Priced per seat cover. If you want more than one, please set the quantity higher.

*Features*

Protects your expensive leather or cloth seats from damage, UV rays, pets, sweat, and day to day wear
Easy To slip-on, slip-off
100% heavyweight cotton/terry velour
Doubles as a beach towel
Good for use when you need something to sit on (soccer game, tailgate party, etc)
Plush fabric is fiber reactive dyed to prevent fading and maximize durability
Machine washable
Customized with your choice of many officially licensed logos including auto manufacturers and brands, pro and college sports teams, and military branches
Will not interfere with air bag deployment
Available in several colors 


Click below to shop and don't forget the promo code above.

----------------

*Car Logo Seat Towels*






----------------

*Sports Logo Seat Towels*





----------------

*Military Logo Seat Towels*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

